# Campervanning the English South Coast with a Drone



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

This is footage taken from a flight I did with my DJI Phantom 4 Pro Plus Obsidian. Here it is tailing two campers, filming them as they travel round the south coast... Locations: Hampshire, England and Dorset, England


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very professional. Super smooth film.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes great following the vans. Getting views you would never normally see.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Bit of an invasion of privacy I'd say, but obviously you don't think so! On principle I won't play it. Get a life, big brother!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Bit of an invasion of privacy I'd say, but obviously you don't think so! On principle I won't play it. Get a life, big brother!


I think the vans belong to the photographer and his mate Viv.
Can´t see any invasion of privacy, no people to see, no numberplates either.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I wondered, but he didn't say that. If so I apologise for jumping to conclusions. It just proves how invasive modern inventions can be, and how important it is NOT to post pics and vids where you don't have the subject's permission.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whose privacy was being invaded Viv.? There are literally millions of webcams covering just about every corner, shop, zoo, high street and your bothered about a holiday video?
Then there's Google Streets.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> I wondered, but he didn't say that. If so I apologise for jumping to conclusions. It just proves how invasive modern inventions can be, and how important it is NOT to post pics and vids where you don't have the subject's permission.


As I added to my post Viv, there are no humans in sight and not even a numberplate.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Whose privacy was being invaded Viv.? There are literally millions of webcams covering just about every corner, shop, zoo, high street and your bothered about a holiday video?
> Then there's Google Streets.
> 
> Ray.


That's true, but hopefully they won't be posted on arb forums. In the interests of security/safety on the balance of things, a necessary evil.

Assuming that these are the OP's vans/pals and thus has their consent, who among us would like to be followed around the coast and video'd even if not identified? Who's to say that such a person would not zoom down and record more personal detail. Just a hop, skip and a jump from being used for devious ends.

As a solo female traveller (in the traditional sense of the word) I'd feel vulnerable.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ever looked at your 'timeline' on Google in your phone?
I'm assuming you do have a smart Android phone.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Ever looked at your 'timeline' on Google in your phone?
> I'm assuming you do have a smart Android phone.
> 
> Ray.


Timeline? Yes I have a smartphone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Open Google Maps Viv. Tap the three lines top left.
'Your Timeline' is second on the menu.
Tap it and wait.
In the middle of the screen you have 'today' and tap arrow left you have 'yesterday' showing where you are and have been.
You can go back quite a few days to see where you have been. I was amazed.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice film but as one of these gizmos costs over £1800 new I would expect that :surprise:

I share some of Jean's concerns in so far as myself and Mrs GMJ stay on sites where shower/toilet blocks have clear skylights/windows in the roof and it has crossed our minds that some low life with one of these things could easily take film of the facilities from above...

Graham :serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Nice film but as one of these gizmos costs over £1800 new I would expect that :surprise:
> 
> I share some of Jean's concerns in so far as myself and Mrs GMJ stay on sites where shower/toilet blocks have clear skylights/windows in the roof and it has crossed our minds that some low life with one of these things could easily take film of the facilities from above...
> 
> Graham :serious:


Yeah I just bet that will be a Youtube sensation. "Graham takes a dump at Skegness Caravan club site!" 

I dunno what all the fuss is about Drones to be honest. I think they are great.

I shot hours of film last summer with a helmet cam on the bike and posted the best bits on youtube. There must have been thousands of people, vehicles etc in them. So what? Am I supposed to ask permission? Dont think so.

If someone wants to film me in the shower or up to no good in the Sand dunes, Im all for it but Ive always been a bit of a show off.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It wasn't me I was thinking of tbh mate...what about drones over the ladies, or even worse, kiddies using the facilities?

Graham :serious:


----------



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

GMJ said:


> It wasn't me I was thinking of tbh mate...what about drones over the ladies, or even worse, kiddies using the facilities?
> 
> Graham :serious:


As you said (quite rightly) these cost £1800...the sort of low life's that would do such a thing can't afford it...I'm 13 myself and haven't had drone flown round me in the kiddies bathroom


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> It wasn't me I was thinking of tbh mate...what about drones over the ladies, or even worse, kiddies using the facilities?
> 
> Graham :serious:


Are ladies more shy then blokes then? Im am sure there has been abuse of drones carrying drugs and stuff into prisons, I cant say I gave it much thought about them being used to spy on people in campsite showers perhaps a tiny percentage might but all that ends up happening is the things get caught up in a shed full of more legislation and rules which ends up spoiling it for those that just want to have fun with them and lets face it if there are people using them for spying or ferrying drugs they wont be the ones that pay any attention to the legislation. If I see one over a shower or naked in the dunes Ill make sure they get a memorable shot.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> *Are ladies more shy then blokes then?*


I think you are viewing this from your male perspective.

To be fair by your own volition you seldom use campsites but I guess Mrs barryd wouldn't like to have some voyeur spying on her at the ablutions if you did, would she?

It only takes one...

Graham :serious:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Owen

Welcome to the forum. that's a wonderful video, very well done. wish i had a fraction of your skill, piloting and editing.
Really enjoying your youtube channel, bet your parents are really proud, keep up the good work.

Lee


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Best of luck Owen with the filming. That was really very well done......and not a loo in sight.
Ian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

OK, so what do you two know that I don't ?

I have found Owen on youtube, but all I get is a monkey whatever I click onto it.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Jan

Have you tried here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVyJSzFTR9EaMqSiq2cC4Mg/videos
Should see lots of drone videos

Lee


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm gonna adopt Owen as my grandson.
What made you film the rundown pub Owen?

You know what, if your Dad was a fully paid up member to the forum he could possibly be the youngest motorhome driver on the forum. :grin2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Owen Williams said:


> As you said (quite rightly) these cost £1800...the sort of low life's that would do such a thing can't afford it...I'm 13 myself and haven't had drone flown round me in the kiddies bathroom


I think it's a bit of an assumption to think that people with money wouldn't be abusers.

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right Chris. Look at the church and MPs.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that people with evil intent (wtmb) would be early adopters if the gadget facilitated their objective. After all they wouldn't have to buy it (wtmb) they would simply 'acquire' one. Even so, it won't be long before technophobes tire of these and they'll be found in all the recycling shops at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GMJ said:


> It wasn't me I was thinking of tbh mate...what about drones over the ladies, or even worse, kiddies using the facilities?
> 
> Graham :serious:


One doesn't have to be concerned with the everyday, harmless 'fun' (e.g. Barry in the dunes). It's the evil, invasive, abusive and opportunistic stuff one has to be cautious of. One simplistic example - like scanning who and what's in a motorhome or house and is it a good bet to break in and as Graham says 'kids doing what kids do'.

You can call me over-senstive on security matters, but I spent 50 years in Africa. I've seen/known a lot more crime than most Brits and I see changing trends and English values going down the U-bend.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Viv this is a 13 year old young lad who is having a lot of innocent fun with his drone, don't spoil his fun, please.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have a look at the rest of the things he does and give the lad a bit of praise and encouragement.https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVyJSzFTR9EaMqSiq2cC4Mg/videos


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Viv this is a 13 year old young lad who is having a lot of innocent fun with his drone, don't spoil his fun, please.


I'm not having a go at Owen in any sense of the word. I'm not against harmless fun. Even so, every youngster needs to understand boundaries. Maybe he does. Lots of youngsters aren't taught and never do learn.

But I'm not directing my posts at him. I'm actually discussing the principles and risks of drone activity, especially in the wrong hands. He's got nothing to lose by reading the pro's and con's and being guided accordingly. If the cap doesn't fit, no-one expects him to wear it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If this is Owen then we have a brilliant tech mind in our midst. 



Only wish I had such knowledge and confidence. Plus a few squids to buy drones.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes he joined owners last night, I found out this morning he is 13 years old, cracking drone skills, jelous as hell, I couldn't master mine at all.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I definitely want to adopt him as my grandson >

Tell us about yourself Owen, we know you are 13, you have lovely Curley hair, you sleep in a big bed, must have Welsh in you with a name like that.

What we don't know is what make of Motorhome do you travel in, what area your from, do you have any pets, where you are being eddy-cated. educated, all that sort of stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He has talent, that's for sure, and a tidy bedroom ☺☺

He's no slouch on YouTube either., already sorted his future business by the look of it too.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Your right Chris. Look at the church and MPs.
> 
> Ray.


Yes, I think it's pretty clear they come from all walks of life. It's just particularly obnoxious and disillusioning when they come from groups or institutions we've been brought up to trust or respect, and then use that trust to target vulnerable people.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are brilliant Owen

I wish I had that skill

I wish my grandkids had that skill

But you have 

Go for it boy, and help us on here 

If only by showing us the areas around where we travel 

I’m expecting to ask you where the best areas are 

A little genius 

Aldra


----------

